# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 13.11.2009 - 14.11.2009

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Buterat.ad -> c:\windows\system32\winagent.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Packed.Hiloti.Gen.2, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AA [Cryp] )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.agn -> c:\documents and settings\admin\application data\cmedia\cmedia.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.AdSubscribe.137 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.ay -> c:\docume~1\admin\applic~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.22, BitDefender: Gen:Adware.Heur.OO8aQKueKvvk )Packed.Win32.Krap.ai -> c:\docume~1\alluse~1\applic~1\63510621\63510621.ex  eP2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jpm -> c:\windows\system32\wshost32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Patched.BI, AVAST4: Win32:Patched-JZ [Trj] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.kbw -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1859\ls888.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2640028, AVAST4: Win32:Buzus-AEI [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.gph -> c:\docume~1\snovik~1\locals~1\temp\~tma3.tmpTrojan-Dropper.Win32.HDrop.b -> c:\documents and settings\snovikova\start menu\programs\startup\sysupd32.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Small-NCV [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.HDrop.b -> c:\documents and settings\1\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\sysupd32.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Small-NCV [Trj] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.aq -> f:\windows\umgi.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.AuxSpy.72, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.si -> c:\windows\mfo.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.qj -> c:\windows\system32\inter32.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Monsh, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Agent.QJ, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-JOK [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Kreeper.vc -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\cztf.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Zonect, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2672956, AVAST4: Win32:Dialer-gen [Dialer] )Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.agf -> c:\program files\internet explorer\rasadhlp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.32046 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fqa -> c:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\wins32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6647, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1742342, AVAST4: Win32:Hamweq-C [Wrm] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

